# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Trouver un harnais pour chien à poil long

## borneo

Bonjour,

ma Choupette est une Lhassa Apso au poil mi-long, assez difficile à entretenir. Je fais de mon mieux, mais à l'endroit de son harnais julius, le poil s'emmêle vraiment beaucoup. Avec juste un collier, j'ai peur qu'elle se sauve.

C'est surtout pour les longues balades que le poil ressort tout feutré de sous le harnais.

Qui a une solution, justement, c'est les soldes chez zoo+  ::

----------


## Houitie

Tous les harnais essayés emmelent le poil, pour Filou c'est principalement sous les pattes avant donc en ce moment il en a un tout bete comme celui ci car la barre sous le ventre passe au milieu des deux pattes et pas directement sous les aisselles. Là ça abime un peu au niveau du cou mais bon c'est aussi un gros bourrin qui tire comme un ane tout le long de la balade. 

Par contre j'évite le nylon car j'ai remarqué que c'était pire. Le sien est en "jean". Le pire pour les poils c'est le harnais d'éducation comme ça : 
Avec la lanière qui bouge tout le temps ça fait des énormes noeuds, j'ai du tondre pour en venir à bout.

----------


## borneo

OK, merci.

Je cherche une matière qui n'accroche pas du tout, mais qui glisse au maximum sur le poil. Une chaînette en métal serait l'idéal, mais ça n'existe pas.

----------


## borneo

Toujours pas trouvé. Je vais commander ça sur zoo+, je vous dirai si ça accroche le poil ou pas :



Son harnais julius est bien pour le pipi du soir, mais pour une balade de plusieurs heures, c'est la cata.

----------


## Houitie

J'ai celui ci (avec la laisse qui va avec d'ailleurs), il est chouette sauf que la partie réfléchissante se coupe et s'arrache à force de servir. 
C'est celui d'Hestia donc je ne sais pas ce que ça ferai sur le poil de Filou mais en effet c'est peut etre pas mal car c'est tres lisse.

----------


## borneo

> tu peux le créer en chainettes sinon  c'est pas bien compliqué
> sinon oui le nylon est mieux
> 
> Les poils s’emmêlent sous la partie couvrante du K9 ? Ici pas ce problème


Oui, le poil s'emmêle jusqu'à la peau sous la partie couvrante du harnais julius. Pour le tour du pâté de maison, c'est OK, mais pour une longue balade, ça ne va pas du tout. C'est dommage, car il lui va très bien.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai celui ci (avec la laisse qui va avec d'ailleurs), il est chouette sauf que la partie réfléchissante se coupe et s'arrache à force de servir. 
> C'est celui d'Hestia donc je ne sais pas ce que ça ferai sur le poil de Filou mais en effet c'est peut etre pas mal car c'est tres lisse.


En fait, j'en ai déjà un, que j'avais pour un chien qui n'est plus là. Mais l'une des fermetures avait cassé, et j'ai eu la flemme de la changer (dur à piquer à la machine). Donc, avec les soldes, j'en ai repris un tout neuf, j'espère qu'il sera plus solide que le premier. Ma chienne ne tire pas du tout, mais il lui faut un harnais et pas un collier, je ne veux pas me retrouver avec la laisse à la main.

----------


## Houitie

Le mien est solide, Hestia fait 23 kg, elle ne tire pas beaucoup mais ça lui arrive de temps en temps et ça a toujours résisté.

----------


## bouba92

Quel que soit le harnais si tu lui laisses longtemps, ça feutrera les poils. Il n'y a pas de solution sauf à donner un coup de peigne juste aprés la ballade;

----------


## borneo

Oui, c'est ce que je fais.  :: 

Mais le velcro du julius est vraiment néfaste aux poils longs, et la partie large aussi. Ce n'est pas seulement que le poil s'emmêle, c'est aussi qu'il s'encrasse. Je pense aussi que c'est inconfortable pour la chienne, à la longue.


Bref, Je vais garder le julius pour les pipis dans le quartier, et mettre le nouveau harnais pour les vraies balades.

----------


## Lulucilia

Effectivement, la touffe! Bravo pour le toilettage, pas un poil qui dépasse! Le harnais pour l'éducation, je l'avais, et même pour mon loulou qui a trois poil sur le caillou, sa les lui avait abimé... Tu es sur qu'un chaine ça ne va pas être pire? Parce qu'avec les mailles, sa va se coincer encore plus, non? Le TN de ma voisine a un collier étrangleur en permanence, mais il ne sert pas (il est jamais promené... pauvre bête...), et il a des bourres de fou derrière les z'oreilles et les le haut du coup. Et un collier bien ajusté? Il est craintif?

----------


## Houitie

C'est clair que le collier en chaine je ne mettrai pas sur un poil long... 
J'ai testé le collier en chaine sur Hestia sur conseil d'ici car aucun collier ne lui va et meme avec le poil court ça lui a abimé donc avec un poil long je n'imagine pas... vu que c'est plein de "trous"les poils doivent se glisser dedans et ensuite etre cassés ou arraché quand le collier bouge.

----------


## borneo

La solution serait de retirer le harnais pour mettre un collier une fois qu'elle n'est plus en laisse. C'est ce que je ferai si le nouveau harnais ne convient pas.

----------

